# Rumor: Dallas Involved In Three Team Trade (Charlotte & Oklahoma City)



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> With the trading deadline a little more than a month away, talks between teams seem to be heating up. An NBA source said a three-team trade is in the works that would include Oklahoma City sending guard Earl Watson to Charlotte, Dallas sending center DeSagana Diop to Charlotte, and Charlotte guard Raymond Felton going to Dallas.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...on_thinks_you_should_believe_in_magic/?page=2


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

So who are the Thunder going to be acquiring in this trade?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Raymond is a very underrated pick-up for Dallas. He's started to play real great defense, his jumper is getting there along with his play-making. He makes Jason Kidd not as noticeably sucky.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I actually don't know about this trade. He plays primarily point guard and lets face it.. JJ Barea has done a great job this year for the Mavs backing Kidd up. So... I'm skeptical about it


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow...even the trades are apathy inducing. Can we sign Pacman or something?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I agree with Jet but his value is much better than Diop's. Also, we can get rid of Diop's bad contract.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well whoever dreamed up this rumor didn't check the numbers...they just don't add up,not unless charlotte is sending out a lot more than Felton..And Felton is the most valuable player in the trade so it's hard to see how that makes sense.

However the word is that Dallas is probably the most active team in pursuing a trade right now and that Howard's name is the one that seems bring interest from potential partners


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Get rid of Diop! I couldn't care less about that benchwarmer.




Above all, GET RID OF JOSH!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well... someone needs to keep the bench warm so the starters don't get a cold when taking a break.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Well... someone needs to keep the bench warm so the starters don't get a cold when taking a break.


Keep the bench warm for who? When he doesn't even enter the game on most nights, what's the point?

A 15 dollar electric blanket does a better job....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------

